# Silver alloy wheel colour requests...



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

Im about to get my other set of alloys painted and need some inspiration on which kind of colour to go for.

I was thinking of going for the 97/98 BMW M3 silver which looks like it has flake added.

Im looking for a deep silver colour with o9r without flake added if possible. Can you post some pictures of your silver alloys please, so i can get some inspirations.

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

This is colour Standox silver 598


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks very much, very nice colour that one.

Any more, any BMW M3's ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is ford high sparkle silver.









Code for this is T91.

You can find it on this website alloypaints.com I'll put a link below for you.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...zrWXBA&usg=AFQjCNHsBOXiXTBNfFdcUH-U6_425IG71w


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks.

Any more pictures, or a web site that shows alloy colours on the alloys etc.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

May be of help for you,www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk loads of colours choices standard and custom or oem give it a try.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I didnt see any wheel colours in the daylight on those web sites.

Any more suggestions ?


----------

